# Boots Beratung :)



## bombe220488 (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo boardies,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Boot um auf der Ostsee und der Weser (ich bin gern auf langeland) auf Dorsche, Platten, Zander usw. zu angeln

Ich besitze momentan keinerlei Ausrüstung wie z.b Trailer oder ähnliches.

Vorgestellt habe ich mir ein kajütboot oder eines mit schlüpfkajüte
Um die 5 Meter lang, natürlich seetauglich, am besten gleich mit Trailer und Motor.

Ich möchte in etwa 5000€ investieren +-

Gibt es dafür vernünftige gebrauchtangebote oder ist das Träumerei? Die Optik spielt dabei nicht die größte Rolle, es soll halt hauptsächlich ein angelboot sein. Ein wenig Ausbesserungsarbeiten sind kein Problem. Die Zuverlässigkeit sollte halt an erster stelle stehen.


Ich habe hier 2 Angebote gefunden die mich interessieren

http://www.boots-boerse.de/nc/anzei...nsicht/nuova-sportboot-mit-schlupfkajuete-10/

Und 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-ab-70-ps,-strassentrailer/98679255-211-12984


So für Anregungen, Kritik, gute Rat- und Vorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar. Lieber 1000€ mehr ausgeben als absaufen.
Danke


----------



## Kegelfisch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

Hei Bombe 
Nimm den Therri -sind super Boote und vor Allem fürs Rauhwasser gemacht . 
Uwe#6


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

ja ich würde auch den Theri nehmen sind wirklich gute boote :k


----------



## Hohensinn (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

Das Theri gefällt mir auch am besten! 

Abe trotzdem muss es vor Kauf gut geprüft werden ob alles passt, Rumpf und Motor!

Gruß Walter


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

Ja, was mich noch brennend interessiert ist die Sache mit dem knapp 25 Jahre alten Außenborder, sicher auch neue Motoren können mal streiken, wenn der nun ne neue Wartung und Inspektion bekommt würdet ihr damit gleich in See stechen? Zwecks Zuverlässigkeit. 
Sicher ein neuer 4 Takt yamaha oä wäre schöner aber das ist ja wieder ein Kostenfaktor


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

@ bombe220488  
schreib ihn doch mall an oder ruf ihn an ob er das boot auch ohne motor verkauft #h#c immer erst verhandeln :m vieleicht geht ja was


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

was schlagt ihr denn für einen Motor vor für ein solches Boot?
Ostseetauglich halt.
Und wisst ihr dazu auch preise? Nagelneu muss er ja nicht sein

danke


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

mir gefaellt das Terhi nicht ganz so gut ;-)
aber kann auch an den Bildern liegen .... finde die Platzaufteilung recht unguenstig ... da ist dann schon uebe de haelfte der Bootslaenge weg wegen der Kajuete und dem Bug
etwas Platz zumAngeln sollte schon vorhanden sein ;-)
Terhi baut schon gute Boote ... 
viel Erfolg bei der Suche !


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *



bombe220488 schrieb:


> was schlagt ihr denn für einen Motor vor für ein solches Boot?
> Ostseetauglich halt.
> Und wisst ihr dazu auch preise? Nagelneu muss er ja nicht sein
> danke



naja wen er 70 ps ab kann da sollten da auch wieder 60 oder 70 ps ran allerdings nur als  4 takter :vik: aber da ein guten gebrauchten zu finden ist schwer da würde ich doch überlegen mir gleich einen neuen zu kaufen .....zur not würde ich den alten mitkaufen und wieder weiterverkaufen..... an deiner stelle da sollten paar euros drinne sein |wavey:von den motoren her würde ich entweder suzuki honda oder tohatsu nehmen wobei der Tohatsu am gunstigsten kommen sollte aber keinesfalls schlecht ist :m natürlich ist der honda der beste (kostet aber auch honda geld )


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

naja neuer motor kostet ja 5k € aufwärts das sprengt ja etwas meinen rahmen ^^
ich schau mich mal weiter um


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

das ist wohl wahr ... für 5000 wird man wohl nix mit gutem 4-T Motor finden |kopfkrat
wobei ich auch der Meinung bin das man als Angler nicht unbedingt viel mehr als 30-40 PS braucht (es sei denn das Boot ist so groß) ... man will ja meist nicht rasen.
Aber ich bin lange auch mit 2-T Motoren unterwegs gewesen - hatte nie Probleme - wenn die ordentlich und auch gewartet sind tun die auch ihren Dienst !
sind spritziger,leichter und wartungsfreundlicher, dafür lauter, stinken etwas und verbrauchen mehr.
ist alles eine Kosten-,Nutzenfrage .... für nen paar Ausfahrten im Jahr kann man ruhig mal nen paar Liter sprit mehr verbrauchen als paar tausend mehr bei den Anschaffungskosten.
ggf geht ja auch dann großer 2-T Hauptmotor und kleinen 4-T Zusatzmotor


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

Nicht zu vergessen- Viertakter sind wesentlich schwerer als Kraftidentische Zweitakter.
Es kann sein, dass der Bootshersteller nur soundsoviel Kg als Spiegelbelastung freigiebt. Dann musste zu nem leichteren/ schwächeren Motor greifen.

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile!


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

willst du das Boot nur zum Angeln ? oder auch family ?
wenn nur Angelboot - dann würd ich empfehlen was möglichst leichtes anzuschaffen ....
wenn ich meine Bootshistory so zurück denke - dann hatte ich eigendlich am meisten Spaß (auf auf der Ostsee) mit meinem lütten Orkney 440 mit 8 PS 2-takter
super leicht, auch seegängig und überall ins Wasser zu bekommen ! sogar mal übern Stand gezogen ...
mit dem jetzigen ist das slippen logo immer nur auf guten Slipanlagen möglich und auf die Elbe fahre ich damit irgendwie auch nicht mehr sooft |kopfkrat
je größer son Teil desto aufwändiger halt der Kram ....


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

*sowas* ?


----------



## bombe220488 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boots Beratung *

Ne eher nur zum angeln bin Junggeselle also vllt mal mit Freunden in der Sonne schippern sonst angelboot.  Wie lang sollte denn so Ein Boot für die Ostsee sein um auch mal weiter rauszufahren (wenn das Wetter stimmt) 

Das sealiner gefällt mir auch gut sowas such ich ja.
Hier hab ich auch noch eins zwar teurer aber auch ne Ecke neuer 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...c-mit-trailer-harbeck-900-kg/99393051-211-706
Aber auch kleiner


----------

